# Backfire or venting noise when A/C on



## nozzy49 (Jul 21, 2005)

'01 Altima GLE...when the A/C is on, I hear a noise similar to a backfire or loud noise like pressure venting when the compressor kicks on and off. The backfire noise sounds like it is coming from the right rear and under the car, the venting noise from the left front, under the hood. The local dealer service dept. says not to worry, they don't show codes on the engine. It is most noticeable when the outside ambient temp. is >70 degrees. While they say don't worry, it is bothersome to me, as any unexplained noise is usually not good. Anybody who has had a similar problem, or knows what this may be, please advise! Thanks for your help!


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

nozzy49 said:


> '01 Altima GLE...when the A/C is on, I hear a noise similar to a backfire or loud noise like pressure venting when the compressor kicks on and off. The backfire noise sounds like it is coming from the right rear and under the car, the venting noise from the left front, under the hood. The local dealer service dept. says not to worry, they don't show codes on the engine. It is most noticeable when the outside ambient temp. is >70 degrees. While they say don't worry, it is bothersome to me, as any unexplained noise is usually not good. Anybody who has had a similar problem, or knows what this may be, please advise! Thanks for your help!


it kind of sounds like a Blow Off Valve from a trubo car right??? if so my altima and my friends altima do the same exact thing, i kinda think it sounds kind of sweet, but not at the cost if my engine can be damaged


----------

